# NARBC 2009 Photos (PHOTO HEAVY)



## Kadaan (Sep 5, 2009)

I uploaded almost 150 photos, so instead of posting ALL of them here I'll just post some of my favorites.

You can view the full set here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kadaan/sets/72157622261040314/


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Kadaan, Great pics now I don't have to post many at all. Sorry I missed you there. Tyler said you introduced yourself to him though. Hope you had as great a time as I did. I also saw Candy at the show and she took a few pics.


----------



## Kadaan (Sep 5, 2009)

I had a wonderful time! I could have stayed there all day taking photos of every single animal at the show, haha!  All the different species of turtles and tortoises are so beautiful I can see how people slowly grow their families into dozens of them!


----------



## Da915 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice clear pictures, thanks for sharing! Plenty of tortoise inventory, but were people buying? Several venders at the San Diego Show indicated that business was slow. Time for a bounce?

Don


----------



## Isa (Sep 6, 2009)

Really nice pictures  Thank you so much for sharing. Did you buy anything


----------



## Shelli (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow that made my morning seeing all those torts.. how amazing!


----------



## Candy (Sep 6, 2009)

I wish you would have posted a picture of yourself so I could have seen whether or not I had spotted you and just didn't know who you were. Your pictures are awesome and I remember every container and the cute little tortoises that were in them.


----------



## shelber10 (Sep 6, 2009)

great pictures i wish i could have gone to that expo


----------



## Kadaan (Sep 6, 2009)

Isa said:


> Really nice pictures  Thank you so much for sharing. Did you buy anything


I picked up a spare UVB bulb ($38 for a 100W T-Rex UVB) but nothing else. I'm picking up my first hatchling from a breeder TOMORROW (so excited!) so I wasn't really shopping for one at the expo. I was tempted to get a Pink Toed Tarantula; I wanted a tarantula when I first moved to the mainland and was trying to decide between one of those and a Chilean Rose. I ended up with a Chilean Rose since they had one at PetCo but have always wanted another. My girlfriend already thinks I have too many pets and would have given me a hard time if I randomly came home with another one. Maybe in a few months .



Candy said:


> I wish you would have posted a picture of yourself so I could have seen whether or not I had spotted you and just didn't know who you were. Your pictures are awesome and I remember every container and the cute little tortoises that were in them.


I was there from about 1:30pm to about 4:00pm, walking up and down every isle slowly drooling and taking photos . This is the most recent photo of myself I could find, from 2 weekends ago at Blizzcon (also at the Anaheim Convention Center.) I did get a haircut last weekend though, so my hair is quite a bit shorter now.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 6, 2009)

I am repeatedly struck by the variation in colors and patterns of the different breeds of tortoises. Who knew? I wonder what features you tortoise experts look at first to determine species, sub species, and gender. Is it the plastron that reveals these identities or the carapace? What about the colors and shapes of those sweet little faces---again, I never realized how much distinction there is among individual tortoise types!


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 6, 2009)

Great pictures 

I did though have to fix your pictures  It's much easier to see them vertically. 

Danny


----------



## Kadaan (Sep 6, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> Great pictures
> 
> I did though have to fix your pictures  It's much easier to see them vertically.
> 
> Danny



You must have a huge monitor! I think they auto wrap, so on my laptop they show 1 photo per row but on my desktop it showed 2 photos per row.


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine was 10 per row  except the last row and it's a laptop  I wish it was only 2 per row.

Danny


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! That was a good deal on the bulb by the way.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Sep 7, 2009)

great pics


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 30, 2009)

OMGOMG THOSE ALDABS ARE AMAZING IM LIKE HYPERVENTILATING


----------

